# -



## kassie (Feb 28, 2015)

--


----------



## kassie (Mar 1, 2015)

Bump :>


----------



## kassie (Mar 3, 2015)

Bump-bump.


----------



## jobby47 (Mar 3, 2015)

How much for the Togepi Egg?


----------



## kassie (Mar 3, 2015)

jobby47 said:


> How much for the Togepi Egg?



Guide says 1k - 1.5k so we can start there but I've seen it sell for higher.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Mar 3, 2015)

Togepi for 1.8k?


----------



## kassie (Mar 3, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Togepi for 1.8k?



Sold already. ^^; Editing OP now~


----------



## jobby47 (Mar 3, 2015)

How much for the Pink Japanese Letter Collectible?


----------



## kassie (Mar 3, 2015)

jobby47 said:


> How much for the Pink Japanese Letter Collectible?



600 TBT would be preferred.


----------



## jobby47 (Mar 3, 2015)

Could you do 550?


----------



## kassie (Mar 3, 2015)

jobby47 said:


> Could you do 550?



Can't you do the extra 50? ^^;


----------



## jobby47 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sure.


----------



## kassie (Mar 3, 2015)

jobby47 said:


> Sure.



Thank you.  Please send the bells and I'll send the letter your way~


----------



## jobby47 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent the bells.


----------



## kassie (Mar 3, 2015)

jobby47 said:


> Sent the bells.



Thanks, received & sent!


----------



## jobby47 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## sailorerika (Mar 3, 2015)

How much for ど?


----------



## kassie (Mar 3, 2015)

erikanyan said:


> How much for ど?



Sold my last one for 425  So around there.


----------



## tarakdeep (Mar 3, 2015)

selcouth said:


> Sold my last one for 425  So around there.



I'm tempted to buy it... (let me think)


----------



## kassie (Mar 3, 2015)

tarakdeep said:


> I'm tempted to buy it... (let me think)



No problem! Take your time.


----------



## sailorerika (Mar 4, 2015)

I can give you 425 for it. I can send now if you'd like


----------



## kassie (Mar 4, 2015)

erikanyan said:


> I can give you 425 for it. I can send now if you'd like



Great, once I receive the bells I'll send it c:


----------



## sailorerika (Mar 4, 2015)

Sent


----------



## kassie (Mar 4, 2015)

Received & sent. :> Closing this for now~


----------



## kassie (Apr 24, 2015)

Re-opened. I have a few collectibles I'd like to sell.


----------



## shib (Apr 24, 2015)

How much for the Cake?


----------



## kassie (Apr 24, 2015)

shib said:


> How much for the Cake?



Replied to your PM but I'll reply here as well: I'm accepting offers.


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 24, 2015)

what are the dates for your cherries & chocolate cake
and red candies too?


----------



## lizardon (Apr 24, 2015)

Chocolate cake  2.5k


----------



## kyukon (Apr 24, 2015)

I saw you sell a togepi egg on the front page but the first post says you still have one to offer on (Im on mobile so I cant see collectibles) Do you happen to still have it? ' u'


----------



## lizardon (Apr 24, 2015)

and 1.2k TBT for 5 cherries


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2015)

Can I just ask for the date on the Chocolate cake (unless you sold it already)?


----------



## kassie (Apr 24, 2015)

p e p p e r said:


> what are the dates for your cherries & chocolate cake
> and red candies too?


Cherries:
09-08-2014

Chocolate cake:
12-21-2014

Red candies:
10-25-2014 (6)
10-30-2014 (1)
10-31-2014 (1)



lizardon said:


> Chocolate cake  2.5k


I'll consider it, thanks!



kyukon said:


> I saw you sell a togepi egg on the front page but the first post says you still have one to offer on (Im on mobile so I cant see collectibles) Do you happen to still have it? ' u'


Yep, still have one! :>



lizardon said:


> and 1.2k TBT for 5 cherries


Considered.



Noiru said:


> Can I just ask for the date on the Chocolate cake (unless you sold it already)?


Date: 12-21-2014

It hasn't been sold, highest offer at the moment is 2.5k.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## kyukon (Apr 24, 2015)

Ahh in that case I'll offer 3k!
I won't be able to do anything if Im accepted until later though because I won't be home until late. (Hope this is a fair price oTL just going off of the price guide)


----------



## kassie (Apr 24, 2015)

kyukon said:


> Ahh in that case I'll offer 3k!
> I won't be able to do anything if Im accepted until later though because I won't be home until late. (Hope this is a fair price oTL just going off of the price guide)



Alright, sounds good! :>


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2015)

well what the jubs ill offer 3k for that cake since it had a correct date :3


----------



## lizardon (Apr 24, 2015)

3.2k for the cake


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2015)

3.5k


----------



## kassie (Apr 24, 2015)

Noiru said:


> 3.5k



Accepted. :> I'll send the cake once I receive the bells.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2015)

sending asap  dank


----------



## kassie (Apr 24, 2015)

Noiru said:


> sending asap  dank



Received & sent - thank you!!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2015)

thanks as well


----------



## kassie (Apr 24, 2015)

Bump c:


----------



## lizardon (Apr 24, 2015)

waiting..


----------



## kassie (Apr 24, 2015)

lizardon said:


> waiting..



If you're willing to do 1.25k it's a deal (only 50 tbt more).


----------



## lizardon (Apr 24, 2015)

skeletique said:


> If you're willing to do 1.25k it's a deal (only 50 tbt more).



sending now
and no message on collectible thanks


----------



## Redficasu (Apr 24, 2015)

skeletique said:


> If you're willing to do 1.25k it's a deal (only 50 tbt more).



not to be rude but you said 1.2k. it should be a deal if 1.2k


----------



## lizardon (Apr 24, 2015)

Redficasu said:


> not to be rude but you said 1.2k. it should be a deal if 1.2k



that's ok, i said 1.2k, she was considering..


----------



## kassie (Apr 24, 2015)

lizardon said:


> sending now
> and no message on collectible thanks


Sending now. :>



Redficasu said:


> not to be rude but you said 1.2k. it should be a deal if 1.2k



Not to be rude but don't post unless you're buying. Thanks.

1.2k was the highest offer, not what I was selling them for.


----------



## Redficasu (Apr 24, 2015)

lizardon said:


> that's ok, i said 1.2k, she was considering..



ok, i just wanted to make sure


----------



## lizardon (Apr 24, 2015)

Redficasu said:


> ok, i just wanted to make sure



thanks


----------



## Redficasu (Apr 24, 2015)

skeletique said:


> Sending now. :>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also, that was a little rude, thanks........

I'm sorry i missed read........


----------



## lizardon (Apr 24, 2015)

get one Red candy for you.. sending 100TBT to you now


----------



## kassie (Apr 24, 2015)

lizardon said:


> get one Red candy for you.. sending 100TBT to you now



Sent c:


----------



## lizardon (Apr 24, 2015)

skeletique said:


> Sent c:



got it, i gift it to a friend


----------



## kassie (Apr 24, 2015)

/bump


----------



## kassie (Apr 25, 2015)

Late night bloop. 

I'll be adding a physical copy of The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D most likely tomorrow.


----------



## Witch (Apr 25, 2015)

How much are you looking by Yoshi?


----------



## Zulehan (Apr 25, 2015)

2k for Waluigi.


----------



## kassie (Apr 25, 2015)

Witch said:


> How much are you looking by Yoshi?


I have an offer of 4.3k, I'll most likely go with that.



Zulehan said:


> 2k for Waluigi.


Sure. :> Let me know if you'd still like the egg.


----------



## Zulehan (Apr 25, 2015)

skeletique said:


> Sure. :> Let me know if you'd still like the egg.


Yes, I would. Payment sent, and thank you kindly.


----------



## kassie (Apr 25, 2015)

Zulehan said:


> Yes, I would. Payment sent, and thank you kindly.



Sent, thank you! Enjoy.


----------



## Lolitia (Apr 25, 2015)

hello there!
do you have a yellow candy that is dated after; 10-26-2014 or 10-31-2013?


----------



## kassie (Apr 25, 2015)

Lolitia said:


> hello there!
> do you have a yellow candy that is dated after; 10-26-2014 or 10-31-2013?



My yellow candy is dated 10-31-2014, not sure if that works for you or not. ^^;

I'm terrible with dates & organizing.


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi, could I buy a yellow candy collectible for 20 TBT?


----------



## kassie (Apr 25, 2015)

jobby47 said:


> Hi, could I buy a yellow candy collectible for 20 TBT?



I'm asking 50 TBT for it.


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 25, 2015)

skeletique said:


> I'm asking 50 TBT for it.



Ok, good luck selling.


----------



## Lolitia (Apr 25, 2015)

skeletique said:


> My yellow candy is dated 10-31-2014, not sure if that works for you or not. ^^;
> 
> I'm terrible with dates & organizing.



arg, if only the time was before 01;07PM aha.


----------



## kassie (Apr 25, 2015)

Lolitia said:


> arg, if only the time was before 01;07PM aha.



Ah, sorry the time was 3AM PST.


----------



## kassie (Apr 27, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## lizardon (Apr 27, 2015)

250 for the cherry again..


----------



## kassie (Apr 27, 2015)

I can do that, send the bells and I'll send the cherry : )


----------



## Greninja (Apr 27, 2015)

15 for the yellow candy?


----------



## kassie (Apr 29, 2015)

Bump :>


----------



## kassie (Apr 29, 2015)

Bumpuuu


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 29, 2015)

bump


----------



## kassie (Apr 30, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> bump



Thank you for the bump! :>


----------

